# French tolls tag from Caravan Club



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Caravan Club say that 'Sanef, the French motorway operator has now extended its Liber-t automatic French toll payment service to UK motorists'.

Is this worth having?
They say 'You will receive an invoice the following month for your tolls and then around 15 days later Sanef will automatically collect payment in £ (GBP) by direct debit from your UK bank account'.
I don't know if this is by post but we won't be in the UK to get it if it is.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/shop-and-offers/member-offers/sanef-tolling

Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's an excellent system, but I can't check what discounts, if any, the CC are offering because their service is "_temporarily unavailable_".

If bought through Eurotunnel they were, and probably still are doing a special deal that saved a few Euros, but it isn't expensive anyway. From memory it's a 20 Euro refundable deposit for the tag, plus 6 Euros per year service charge, plus a 5 Euros charge per calendar month *IF* it is used during that month. Plus (of course) the regular toll charges on the autoroutes.

Even if you don't use tolls very much it's so easy. Just drive slowly toward the barrier and up it goes.

Part of our reason for getting it was a "_What if_!!" consideration. What if we had an emergency and needed to dash home as fast as possible? In a situation like that it could cost a lot of time stopping to pay with cash (_immediate problem springs to mind_) or credit card - assuming it would work at the booths, as not all of them do.

Well worth it in my opinion, both for convenience and peace of mind.

Dave

P.S. I also recall that it works only with vehicles of less than 3.00 metres high, so if your van is higher than that it's not going to be an option.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. We did have a bit of trouble a few years ago getting credit cards to work so I thought this sounded like a good idea.
Do they invoice by post or email?
We're not aiming to use tolls but, as you say, you never know if you might have to and if it saves potential trouble it's worth it.
Its free if your a member of the C.Club (10 euros if you're not)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's been available for ages via Eurotunnel, might be new to CC of course.
Unfortunately that part of the CC website is down ATM (so what's new) so I can't check - but maybe it's a new service for tuggers? The M/H and car service has been going for ages but is limited to class 1 and 2 (in theory but they don't seem to check whether you're oversize or not).

We've been using it for some time now and it's excellent, makes life much easier and much quicker through the toll plazas.
We share a tag with the family, the account always goes to my daughter and we settle up when we get home but I don't think she has to approve payments, they just do it automatically unless you dispute a charge. Rest of the family use the same tag as we're never over there at the same time and it works for any vehicle that is using the tag at the time. The toll plaza classifies the vehicle as class 1 or 2 (as usual) and the account is charged accordingly.

They make a small monthly charge for using it (£5 ISTR) but only charge for the months you actually use it with a max of £10 a year.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Thanks. We did have a bit of trouble a few years ago getting credit cards to work so I thought this sounded like a good idea.
> Do they invoice by post or email?
> We're not aiming to use tolls but, as you say, you never know if you might have to and if it saves potential trouble it's worth it.
> Its free if your a member of the C.Club (10 euros if you're not)


They invoice by email and take the money out of your bank account. Used the system for a couple of years now and wouldn't be without it. If there is. 30km sign over one of the toll booths use that one, you can drive through at up to that speed and the barrier rises a lot quicker than the unmarked ones.


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya - agree it's an excellent system, they now have office in Harrogate. All the info and contact details here

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/

cheers

Clyde


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not clear why one would bother to go via a third party when there is an excellent uk website...
https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mgdavid said:


> I'm not clear why one would bother to go via a third party when there is an excellent uk website...
> https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/


Simply because, as already said, some third parties offer discounts.

Eurotunnel offer an attractive deal, and the CC may be even better - when we can check!

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I don't suppose it is anything to do with the Dartford toll company is it.As have an account with them.

cabby


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya Cabby - yes it's a sister company of Sanef, but unfortunately you can't use the transponder thru the Dartford tunnel - at the moment !

cheers

Clyde


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

One of the best things I've bought.

Sanef are involved with both the Dartford crossing and the Severn bridge but aren't allowed by UK gov. to use the Libre-t system. Might put a few hundred civil servants out of work. 

The other advantage is that it works on nearly all tolls in France including bridges and tunnels. It also works in some Vinci car parks! Last time I checked you are paying for the convinience of dealing with a UK company. Getting it in France is cheaper. I got mine many moons ago when the only Libre-T offices were AFTER the tolls on Autoroutes, Now many service areas have a shop.

BTW in case anybody starts wondering my bills now come from Bip&Go



Malcolm


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought seriously about getting one for our trip last summer. Then l noticed the 3m high restriction. Upon speaking to Sanef and telling them l was 3.1 and a bit, high, they said that the tag wasn't for me as we weren't a Class 2 vehicle. However on the actual trip at each and every Toll Booth we approached throughout the five week trip in France, we were always rated as class 2 ! 

I've therefore decided to bite the bullet this year and try one. What's the worst that can happen - l get rejected at the gate, have to reverse therefore upsetting (bonus ) any number of impatient French chappies, and then go through the normal channels. What's the betting that if this happens, l get rated as a Class 2 vehicle.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

A good tip I've found if there is a queue, is to go through the HGV lane, most lorries have an electronic tag, and 3 lorries seem to pass through quicker than 3 cars, wider lanes as well.

Malcolm


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

worky said:


> hya Cabby - yes it's a sister company of Sanef, but unfortunately you can't use the transponder thru the Dartford tunnel - at the moment !
> cheers
> Clyde


however you can access both your Dartford crossing and Autoroute accounts at the webpage I linked earlier.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

parigby said:


> What's the worst that can happen - l get rejected at the gate, have to reverse therefore upsetting (bonus ) any number of impatient French chappies, and then go through the normal channels. What's the betting that if this happens, l get rated as a Class 2 vehicle.


Although we fall within the class 2 dimensions I know several members with M/Hs over 3m high that use the tags.
When you pull up at the ticket machine the display will show your classification as usual, if it shows class 3 then just do as you would normally do, press the communication button and say "camping car classe 2". Normally they will then change your class to "2" and allow you to proceed. If they won't then you just use your cc as usual, unless you use the "30 km/hr" lane the tags operate in the same lanes as all the other users so no need to reverse out.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've therefore decided to bite the bullet this year and try one. What's the worst that can happen - l get rejected at the gate, have to reverse therefore upsetting (bonus ) any number of impatient French chappies, and then go through the normal channels. What's the betting that if this happens, l get rated as a Class 2 vehicle.[/QUOTE



I'm sure you will be ok. I've had the tag for 3 years now and we are over 3m. Never had any problems. The tag is the best thing sliced bread!!!

Nidge


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Nidge and Gaspode - thanks for your response, l feel more reassured now.


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

nidge1 said:


> I've therefore decided to bite the bullet this year and try one. What's the worst that can happen - l get rejected at the gate, have to reverse therefore upsetting (bonus ) any number of impatient French chappies, and then go through the normal channels. What's the betting that if this happens, l get rated as a Class 2 vehicle.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm sure you will be ok. I've had the tag for 3 years now and we are over 3m. Never had any problems. The tag is the best thing sliced bread!!!
> 
> Nidge


Nidge what does your motorhome show up as when you approach the tolls. We are just over 3m and regularly get class 3. If the booths is manned it's always dropped to two however we have not had much success recently with talking to the operators so keen to see if the tag might work instead.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget that the €20 "hire charge" for the tag is fully refundable.

The financial risk is therefore quite minimal - the annual and monthly charges wouldn't come to more than €10 I guess, if you just need to try it out.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have the Sanef tags on both our Discoveries, and the Dartford Tag is still working as well, we came through the other week and it bleeped at we entered the tunnel.

Sanef is worth having just for the convenience of not having to fumble for change on the wrong side of the car etc etc.

Costs are not really worth considering and it all gets paid in UK£ back home.

Peter


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are in our 3rd year of ownership now. As stated €20 refundable to get the tag; €6 per annum standing charge; then usage charge across 2 months plus tolls as used. We got it from the UK website listed above.

Worked a treat when we were in a car although you are a little trepidatious when approaching for the first time. The 'beep' and you wave good bye to all the suckers queuing >

Didn't work so well in the MH for us though. We 'enjoyed' only around 50% automatic barrier lifting when we used it 2 summers ago despite having the tag as low as we could in the window and not having one of those posh windscreens that don't work with the tag. As I say, this was our experience: I know folks on here who rave about them.

Be prepared to use your best pidgin French "Je suis classe deux. Je suis un camping car"...or "Je ne suis pas classe troix...je suis classe deux". On occasions it didn't work it sometimes flashed up class 3 which is a MUCH higher tariff so worth pressing the button and asking. To be fair the class was always changed when we asked and the barrier lifted. 

Be aware it is limited to 3.0m max and 3,500kg max. I know a number of folks 'wing it' especially on the weight. Our last MH was anything from 2.90 to 3.01 high depending on which document you read. I figured that 1cm could be affected by loading or even tyre pressure so was happy to use the tag even taking into account the tallest height (even though we were over 3,500kgs :wink2: )

Our new to us MH is 3.03 high so I am only keeping the tag as a 'just in case' item now (after all its only €6 p.a.) but we have decided that we will not use French toll motorways anymore but plan and take our time so we can bimble to destinations. After all: what's the rush when you are MHing :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

orridge said:


> Nidge what does your motorhome show up as when you approach the tolls. We are just over 3m and regularly get class 3. If the booths is manned it's always dropped to two however we have not had much success recently with talking to the operators so keen to see if the tag might work instead.


Hi,
To be honest I don't know! My other half never bothers to look she is just glad to get through the toll without scrabbling for change straining for the ticket and quite a few times dropping the euros:surprise:

When we have received our invoice it has always shown class 2 and one occasion it showed class 1 :grin2: obviously didn't complain.

Hope this helps

Nidge


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

nidge1 said:


> Hi,
> To be honest I don't know! My other half never bothers to look she is just glad to get through the toll without scrabbling for change straining for the ticket and quite a few times dropping the euros:surprise:
> 
> When we have received our invoice it has always shown class 2 and one occasion it showed class 1 :grin2: obviously didn't complain.
> ...


My OH can REALLY relate to this post, hence my interest in getting the Tag, despite being over three metres.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It does alleviate the massive pain of scrabbling around for coins; dropping them; swearing when the window is too high for the lower ticket part; or the door is so close to the kerb it bumps on the concrete step when opened! :frown2:

I lost count of how many times I had to hop out of the drivers cab; run around; put the money in; and hop back in...and of course no impatient French driver ever honked his horn! NOT!! :frown2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi all we have an auto trail apache, with the overhead cab, where would you put the sanef, so the camera can detect it best


regards in advance tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You can always hand-held it.
When we were using a French rental car we took the tag from the van to the car. When we approached the toll booths the OH just saved it around till it bleeped.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tony_debs said:


> hi all we have an auto trail apache, with the overhead cab, where would you put the sanef, so the camera can detect it best
> 
> regards in advance tony


As low as possible in the windscreen and towards the left hand side as you look out. I had it around 2/3rds the way across, again as you look out.

Just beware that the height limit is 3m and I am guessing yours is over that? You may need to press the button and deploy your best Franglais
"Ceci est un camping-car. Nous sommes sous trois mètres de classe élevée et payer deux taxes. Merci"

Graham :smile2:


----------

